# Upgrade offer from S3 to Premier 4



## tka (Jan 11, 2007)

Just got a personalized offer to upgrade one of my 3 HD Tivo's (the S3) to a Premiere 4 for 549.99. Called to see if they would let me upgrade to the XL4, but they didn't. And then I see that others here are getting upgrade offers for their S3's at 249.99 to a Premiere 4 with transfer of lifetime subscription and $99 to keep the lifetime on their S3 plus a free MOCA adapter.

Having had I don't even remember how many Tivos since 1999 and currently having 3 active Tivos I am not amused by this segmentation and I certainly don't think it's justified. Why would you want to alienate your most loyal users in that way? If you are going to make an offer to the S3 owners with PSL amongst us, why wouldn't you make us all the same offer?

And what's it to Tivo whether I am willing to pay $150 more for an XL4 instead of a Premier 4, why wouldn't they let me do that. I guess I should be thankful for that, since I would not have been happy seeing the much cheaper offer made to others.

Not liking this!

:down::down::down:


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

tka said:


> Just got a personalized offer to upgrade one of my 3 HD Tivo's (the S3) to a Premiere 4 for 549.99. Called to see if they would let me upgrade to the XL4, but they didn't. And then I see that others here are getting upgrade offers for their S3's at 249.99 to a Premiere 4 with transfer of lifetime subscription and $99 to keep the lifetime on their S3 plus a free MOCA adapter.
> 
> Having had I don't even remember how many Tivos since 1999 and currently having 3 active Tivos I am not amused by this segmentation and I certainly don't think it's justified. Why would you want to alienate your most loyal users in that way? If you are going to make an offer to the S3 owners with PSL amongst us, why wouldn't you make us all the same offer?
> 
> ...


Are those S3s lifetimed?

Does this upgrade offer include moving the lifetime sub from an S3 to the P4?

Is the XL4 just a P4 with a bigger drive and THX the way XL was to the HD and the Premiere XL was to the Premiere?


----------



## poppagene (Dec 29, 2001)

tka said:


> Just got a personalized offer to upgrade one of my 3 HD Tivo's (the S3) to a Premiere 4 for 549.99. Called to see if they would let me upgrade to the XL4, but they didn't. And then I see that others here are getting upgrade offers for their S3's at 249.99 to a Premiere 4 with transfer of lifetime subscription and $99 to keep the lifetime on their S3 plus a free MOCA adapter.
> :down::down::down:


You misread the post. The offer was to transfer the monthly fee from the S3 to the premiere. The lifetime on the premiere would have been an additional $400 for a total of $649. or $100 more than your offer. The moca adapter isn't worth $100 and virtually anyone with an S3 that puts a premiere on their account can get lifetime on the older S3 for $99. There's a longstanding thread in the coffee house forum discussing this.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=475081


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

poppagene said:


> You misread the post. The offer was to transfer the monthly fee from the S3 to the premiere. The lifetime on the premiere would have been an additional $400 for a total of $649. or $100 more than your offer. The moca adapter isn't worth $100 and virtually anyone with an S3 that puts a premiere on their account can get lifetime on the older S3 for $99. There's a longstanding thread in the coffee house forum discussing this.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=475081


How does an OP mis-read a post?


----------



## poppagene (Dec 29, 2001)

unitron said:


> How does an OP mis-read a post?


The offer that the OP was stating was so generous was from this thread http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=499455 and the post was:

I got a deal advertising a Premier 4 for $249 and they would transfer my current service plan to the new DVR. It also includes a free MoCA adapter and an option to get lifetime service on my old Series 3 for $99.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

poppagene said:


> The offer that the OP was stating was so generous was from this thread http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=499455 and the post was:
> 
> I got a deal advertising a Premier 4 for $249 and they would transfer my current service plan to the new DVR. It also includes a free MoCA adapter and an option to get lifetime service on my old Series 3 for $99.


Funny, I was sure that "Just got a personalized offer" meant he got an email from TiVo.


----------



## poppagene (Dec 29, 2001)

unitron said:


> Funny, I was sure that "Just got a personalized offer" meant he got an email from TiVo.


He did. From the other thread:



tka said:


> I wonder why they differentiate their "special" offers this much. I have an S3 with lifetime and only got the Premier 4 with lifetime for 549.99 offer. Before I saw this thread, I called to see if they would let me pay up for the Premier XL4, but they wouldn't. Have multiple Tivo's in the house, starting in 1999. Seeing the much cheaper offers here, I am certainly just going to hold off and not do anything.


My point was and is that the offer that OP thinks is cheaper really isn't cheaper and isn't all that special.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

poppagene said:


> My point was and is that the offer that OP thinks is cheaper really isn't cheaper and isn't all that special.


Good point, why let the facts get in the way of *****ing and moaning.


----------



## antalo (May 9, 2001)

I would recommand to call and work out the details with the sales person. 
I got an offer . The "elegable " was an S2 240 xxxxxx with a lifetime, but it didn't say anything would change on the old box. The offer was for a Premiere with 500GB drive for 300 and a choice of monthly or 100.- lifetime. Refurb unit.
I put one in a basket, but wanted to sleep on it. When you take the offer, you have to enter the TSN of the elegible box. The next day it was no longer in my basket and could not resubmit. It said this eligibility was already used and to call a # they gave. When I called the guy told me I was not elegible, than gave me another deal, and a Premiere with a 320 GB drive. I told him, no it says here a 500 GB. Didn't tell him about the refurb. He said I get a brand new one, pay 100 for the box and 300 for the life time sub. ......and since it is a new unit I will be eligible for future MSD offers. Will see what I get. No s/h charge and a bonus adapter. I told the guy the box is 300 and the lifetime is 100. Actually I don't think it should matter, but he said since I pay 300 for the box it is considered full price and would make me eligible for future MSDs. He was going all over the place, I don't think he knew what he was talking about. Maybe to many offers and couldn't keep it straight. I didn't check my email yet, but I should have a confirmation here by now.

Recommand to call in and hagel with the guy.


----------



## TayX (Jan 12, 2013)

I got this same offer and was fairly frustrated with it. For one thing, it claims in many places that I would save $200 over the regular price by getting a Tivo Premiere 4 and Product Lifetime Service. But, in reality, the savings is only $100 off of the regular price.

I also wanted an XL 4 and tried both the sales number and the on-line chat and neither would help me nor would either even offer me the full $200 off I was promised in the e-mail. Yes, I read the fine print and understand that they are basing the $200 off of information that is incorrect for my account (ie. that I already have Product Lifetime Service so already qualify for the Multi-Service Discount). But, that's not the point. Don't send me a personalized e-mail and then lie to me about the savings.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

How does any of this belong in the TiVo Suggestion Avenue forum? I haven't seen a single suggestion.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

lrhorer said:


> How does any of this belong in the TiVo Suggestion Avenue forum? I haven't seen a single suggestion.


From the OP:

"If you are going to make an offer to the S3 owners with PSL amongst us, why wouldn't you make us all the same offer?"

Sounds kinda suggestion-y to me.

Even if he's only suggesting to TiVo where they can insert their offer.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

There always at least one in every crowd, isn't there?


----------



## antalo (May 9, 2001)

I am suppose to get my NEW refurb Premiere today. I called CS about the refurb business. I told her I bought a new one, not a refurb and the guy said it is a new one, but my confirmation email said refurb. Anyway, she said he offer was for a refurb, take it or leave it. So I took it. I knew the offer was for a refurb. She kept saying it works just as good a a new one. I told her, if she bought a new car and when it was delivered they told her it had a rebuilt engine in it, would she take it ? It works just like a new one. She said she would ! Right. .....


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

antalo said:


> I told her, if she bought a new car and when it was delivered they told her it had a rebuilt engine in it, would she take it ? It works just like a new one. She said she would ! Right. .....


Bad analogy.

Replace "rebuilt engine" with "a new battery and engine control chip"...
That doesn't sound as bad and is closer to reality. 

I would take a refurb, no problem. I don't know if every new Tivo is tested off the production line, but I would think a refurb would have gone through bench testing to assure it works properly before being resold.


----------



## antalo (May 9, 2001)

I got my "S4" TIVO yesterday. Came in a brown unmarked box, double boxed. Nowhere could I find anything about refurb or no, but the box tells the story. I thought it was an "S3" model, but the software info says S4. It was already authorized, I just had to run the setup. The adapter doesn't work with the S2units. I am one short, so I plugged it into it, but wont recognize it. I got the box running thru a switch, so it doesn't need it. 

It is really a shame, that you cant input from another source. Even the cable input has to have a card so you can use the input. I can use it only for OTA viewing. Or, transfer from other boxes. Anyway, it works fine sofar.


----------



## Davelnlr_ (Jan 13, 2011)

unitron said:


> Are those S3s lifetimed?
> 
> Does this upgrade offer include moving the lifetime sub from an S3 to the P4?


I entered my TivoHD service number on the ad site tivo.com/save200 and it said I wasnt eligible. I called on the phone, and asked if I could take advantage of the offer. He said sure, and sold me the Tivo 4 tuner premier with 75 hours for $249, and Product lifetime for $300 ($549). My TivoHD is still fully functional with product lifetime service as well as my Premier 2 tuner.

Just call and ask if you want the deal. Like the OP, they wouldnt do it on the XL4, so I just ordered a 2TB hard drive from Amazon. Surprisingly, I ordered at Noon Monday, and it was on my doorstep when I got home from work Tuesday. Comcast paired my cablecard, and have guided setup finished. Drive will be here tomorrow.

Not a bad deal, since I spent $399 for the DirecTv 5 tuner box a year ago, and its not even mine.


----------



## S3Convert (Jul 12, 2007)

steve614 said:


> Bad analogy.
> 
> Replace "rebuilt engine" with "a new battery and engine control chip"...
> That doesn't sound as bad and is closer to reality.
> ...


CS told me the refurb Premier unit they were sending me was a refurbished case. The guts were brand new.


----------



## gtstephenson (Jan 13, 2009)

I like to transfer sports shows to my PC and constuct a dvd with the show for my personal use. Problem is that a 3-4 hour show download using 100 mb ethernet is very slow. Every other device in my network is gigabit. Why not make a more efficient network available or make the USB interface viable so we can copy to a portible hard drive?

Tom S


----------

